# Guides for CCP 10'



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

I was talking to a gentleman at the Fuji booth this weekend at the rod building expo about guides for the CCP 10' i will be building. I said i had thought of using their KW guides for the complete guides train and asking his opinion about my idea.I told him the reel would be 4000 Penn Battle, 12lb mono. He suggested using KL-H guides starting with KL25H, KL12H, KL7M, then KB6's for the choke and runners. Has anyone built one using the KL-H guides? Anyone have a similar setup with different guides?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Those guides should be very nice, but outta my price range ....I've built right many of those rods but very few in spinning ..... Getting ready to build one myself with cheaper fugi guides and I have a set up that's been used a lot .... If you would like it, PM me your email and I'll send it to you .... River


----------

